# Beating the Drug test (Please Read)



## stonerblackguy (Aug 5, 2008)

well ive got a drug test for my probation next week and im a heavy smoker..about 2 fat *** blunts a day sometimes more and i was searching online to see if their were any methods to passing the test without sacrificing my habits but this is what i found.

48 hours before the test, if possible, I take a creatine supplement (available at any health store) I take two doses 48 hours before, and 2 doses 24 hours before.
8 Hours to test: Take four aspirin
4 Hours to test: Take four aspirin, drink two-three tall glasses of water
Then, drink one-two tall glasses of water every 15 minutes, up until the test. Im not talking about a GIANT glass, just a normal pretty big glass. Urinate as frequently as needed.
2 hours before test, take 4-5 vitamin B2 complex
1 hour before the test, take 4 rolaids (any flavor will do)

Thats it, now ill explain each step.

Creatine supplement- Many labs will test for the creatine levels in your urine as part of a specimen validity check, basically a check to see if its been diluted or not. I started using this, but more recently I haven?t, as Ive found out my probation department does not test the creatine levels. If you don?t know whether or not the levels will be tested, its better to be safe and just take creatine.

Aspirin- On a very common type of test, the EMIT test, aspirin causes a false negative. The EMIT test is one of the more common types. At my probation place, the EMIT test is the intial test, and if its positive, its sent in for a more advanced test, called GC/MS.
You can see the science of this here. Here. It has lots of science type language, but basically Salyclic acid, which is what aspirin turns into in your system, sort of tricks the drug test into thinking there are much less, or no drugs in your urine. Be careful though, as this much aspirin can cause stomach aches, so make sure to eat something with each dose.

Water- I begin with a few glasses to kick-start the process. You will want to urinate at least 3-4 times before your drug test to make sure you are clean. The water is pretty much the main ingredient in this process. It makes it so your urine is made up of nearly all water, instead of bodily wastes. The aspirin checks this back, by masking any small amounts of THC metabolites that may have found their way into your urine.

Vitamin B2 complex- The primary validity check of urine at my testing site is color. As you begin to urinate from all this water, you will start to notice that your urine is perfectly clear. This will usually tip off the drug testing employees, who usually will ask you to retest. Taking a large dose of the Vitamin B2 complex 2 hours before you have to go for the test will turn your pee a bright, almost radioactive yellow. It works extremely well at masking the color. Sometimes I would accidentally take the vitamins to late, so the first time I go, it is completely clear. They make me retest in one hour, which works out perfectly. Id already have to go pee again in an hour from all the water, and by then the vitamins will have kicked in.

Rolaids- Another possible validity test is the specific gravity. Here they compare the specific gravity to that of water, and if its too close it is untestable. Rolaids add salts to your urine, increasing the specific gravity. Another option would be to substitute the water with slightly salty water, or even Gatorade. Once again, I?m not even sure if my place tests this, but some do, and at this point id rather be safe then sorry.

has anyone heard of this method or does anyone know if it works for sure? Or is this some more bullshit info?


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 5, 2008)

No if you are a everday smoke those kinds of things dont have a very good chance of working.

Buy quick fix online or at a store its synthetic urine with a heat pack. You just have to be real sneaky since its propation i think the kinda watch you.

If you dont want to do that go buy one of those flush drinks from a headshop get the strongest one they have.

Its alot harder to get clean when you smoke every day you can try your way if you want but IMO you have about a 40% chance of passing the test your way if you use quick fix your gonna pass no matter what unless you get caught. but i passed 2 UA's with quick fix.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

to me aspirin makes your bloods thin....  but I was on probation for 2 years supervised!!!! I still smoke blunts everyday when I was 17 to 20 year old, I was one month away to finish my probation, but I revoked it. Im getting tired of their hassles,  but  for those 2 years I passed drug test by pee the cup,  heres how,   I think I did told others in other forum   sad that forum went away with strings.  anyway here s it goes,  2 packs of certo jelly pecan gels,  empty 2 packs in one gallon of water (empty milk one gal.)  mixed it really good,   its yucky to drink but worth every bit of it. drink it 2 to 3 hours before drug test appt.   drink lot of water as much you can,  the gels keep your substance stay in the body for 4 hours 5 hours top. so the officer only get clean trait of your pee cup, which means you passed.   its easy method, cost 3 dollars or less.  hope I did help!


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 7, 2008)

how did I passed mine? I has random drug test every month every 2 weeks, I passed for 2 full years and IM really a pothead, hash smoker, blunt smoker, whatever name it, I smoke it.  and passed,  thanks...




			
				thc is good for me said:
			
		

> No if you are a everday smoke those kinds of things dont have a very good chance of working.
> 
> Buy quick fix online or at a store its synthetic urine with a heat pack. You just have to be real sneaky since its propation i think the kinda watch you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 7, 2008)

Q carbo is a drink that will def make you pass. http://www.mothernature.com/shop/de...=FRG&zmam=1000941&zmas=18&zmac=110&zmap=45745  i used it to get a job at best buy smoked all the way up to the night before the test no prob at all.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

in hawaii people drink those $1.00 arizona green tea
havent heard of any of them getting caught yet
does green tea work im about to take a drug test for the army grrr


----------



## Blend No. 420 (Aug 18, 2008)

I will tell you from experience that there is no way to beat a military drug test. Your best bet is a wizinator and synthetic urine. Assuming you have gone through MEPS already. 
THC is stored in fat cells, so the more fat you have the longer it takes to filter out. When your body uses fat cells it releases higher concentrations into your urine. Also when you store fat your body filters old reserves first. 
I have been a daily smoker for a while, and knowing how everything works I will never trust a "cleanser". I always use synthetic urine. It hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 18, 2008)

What's the point of the B2?

B3 is Niacin....

And B2 isn't a complex.  A complex would be all the B vitamins in one pill.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

Blend No. 420 said:
			
		

> I will tell you from experience that there is no way to beat a military drug test. Your best bet is a wizinator and synthetic urine.



are those the fake piss that u have to microwave and scrap the bag of fake piss to yourself?
or those are something else


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

i been using a product called Royal Flush by "STAT"  stat.com i think. its worked  like 25 times the last year so far. and i'm a daily smoker just u gotta refrain from using 24-48 hours prior to ur UA and it really only works when u have a good idea when the test is to prep for it u got an optimal 4 hour window but if ur weight is  bout 150 -180  it might be effective for up to six hours. IMO i stand by this detox drink.


----------



## KBA in CT (Aug 18, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> Q carbo is a drink that will def make you pass. http://www.mothernature.com/shop/detail.cfm?sku=45745&rfr=FRG&zmam=1000941&zmas=18&zmac=110&zmap=45745 i used it to get a job at best buy smoked all the way up to the night before the test no prob at all.


where can i get this drink? when do i drink it prior to the test?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 19, 2008)

KBA in CT said:
			
		

> where can i get this drink? when do i drink it prior to the test?



they sell Q-carbo at GNC where i live not sure bout else where  probably also any health food type store herbal medicines type stuff... they also sell the drink i spoke bout the royal flush by  "STAT" at a health products store here too and its half the price and half the  disgusting crap to drink down as u will find u u get one they are by far  not the least pleasant to stomach even taste. imo anyways...  also if q-carbo is like  royal flush  i take it bout hour to hour an half before my test. gives it time to reach its peak   also never put the first shot of urin in the cop. when u pee  start in the urinal or toilket first for few seconds then pinch ya junk and  then finish in the cup.  that way anythin that passed toxins that may be stragglin from prior to the drink will basically surface off kinda like first in first out i was told lol...  makes sense to me.  also pee a few times inbetween drinkin it and the test that way the product makes its way thru ur system..  it don't tell u all this on the bottle either. i googled it (the royal flush) and got a whole  more precise set of inst. its sold as a detox drink not a drug test passer lol so they dont tell ya all that and yes the drinks all do work  if and only IF taken exactly the way they intended.  hence why some say otherwise cuz they didnt do the reserch they just read bottle lol.  another is do not eat or drink anythin 4-6 hours to consuming the drink giving u an empty stomach and lesss for ur system top pass before it starts to get the drink into ur system. (fuller stomach fluids and liquids=longer time for drink to be effective. 
  the whole concept is that as  everyone or most know thc is stored in fat cells. thus when ur body is burning stored energy meaning fats, then the waste byproduct are the toxins in the fat it burns hence thc, thus passin it out thru ur urin and wat else leaves ur body i assume. and the drinks are just high doses of all sorts of energy supplements creatine vitamin b compleses tons of caffein guaransa and  lots of sugar and carbohydrates.  and bu not eating or drinkin  4-6 hours prior   and consuming this drink by the timee it reaches thru ur system ur body is running on absolutely nothin but the energy that was in the drink thus not having to burn any the stored energy in ur body i.e ya fat cells where thc is stored.  also why tweekers(meth users) are so skinny they dont consume any energy so their body starts to eat itself for energy. u reverse this and u can pass the UA.  but the drink is only effective really as long as its still burning the energy consumber in the drink..  they give the drinks usually a 4-6 hour effectiveness window depending on the ratio  of energy consumed to energy burned. when ur body burns off the drink it starts to burn off stored energy again and starts passing toxins as well.  
  i learned all this  after few nights of googlin how to pass a UA then the concept of these detox drinks. lol
  the night before i also eat up on pastas and stuff wit lots carbo's in it  just to induce  a jump start dont know if it does any good but i gotta bedoin somethin right cuz it always works for me ofr over a year now


----------



## Blend No. 420 (Aug 21, 2008)

TheChosenOne said:
			
		

> are those the fake piss that u have to microwave and scrap the bag of fake piss to yourself?
> or those are something else



Yes you do have to microwave, but only 2 seconds at a time till its hot enough. The wizinator is underware with a fake **** that holds the piss. It will keep the temp for about an hour. I can't tell you where to get one though. Mine was a gift when I enlisted.


----------



## hiddencreekboy (Aug 29, 2008)

even better--- a brother who cannot smoke to give clean real urine!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 29, 2008)

i agree with papa on this.i never screwed up while on probation.but i know several girls that used the jel stupp,say its nasty but they passed every month


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

The best way to beat a drug test is to not "f" up and have to take one. If you need to take a pop up from work or something I recommend natrual clean from GNC Stores. Works great in 1 hour. Have never flunked one from work and they have there **** tested at a state of the art lab, no state lab crap.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> how did I passed mine? I has random drug test every month every 2 weeks, I passed for 2 full years and IM really a pothead, hash smoker, blunt smoker, whatever name it, I smoke it. and passed, thanks...


 
Papa Where the hell are you from?


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 29, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> What's the point of the B2?
> 
> B3 is Niacin....
> 
> And B2 isn't a complex.  A complex would be all the B vitamins in one pill.



B12 hope i clear that up


----------



## blancolighter (Sep 6, 2008)

After 4 years in the Marines, I've always found that if you just flush the hell out of your system the night before, get up, piss and keep drinkin, you should be set. Its imparative to take that first morning piss though. I like to keep drinking and pissing untill straight Aquafinia is coming out of me, then i give themmy sample. It's simple, far too dilluted to test, and clear piss is not a crime! Spending loads of money on no good cleansers should be tho!


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 6, 2008)

gnc sells a pill from strip inc. take it 45 minutes b4 test , youll piss clean all day. i have heard that this pill will actually clean ur urine until you smoke again. i dont know how true that is, but i have passed several military tests using this pill.


----------



## intellenoob (Sep 9, 2008)

don't try ne of the gnc solutions. they do the same thing as water and vit. b, which won't work for a daily smoker. try getting clean piss (natural or artificial--if it's natural make sure it's fresh) in a condom and tape it to ur thigh or put it in some tighty whiteys. practice first, you may hafta use a hand warmer. then use either a long fingernail or a strategically hidden pin, and u can be high while u pass ur test. theres alot of tales that they test for age nd gender, but thats bull just make sure it's clean.


----------

